# Suche: Einfache Verbindung per Internet von 2 Rechnern



## stevebaer (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich bin für einen Freund auf der  Suche nach einer möglichst einfachen Möglichkeit 2 Rechner per DSL zu verbinden.

Einfach weil die Personen die es täglich nutzen sollen keine Ahnung von Netzen haben.

Spontan fällt einem immer gleich Server/VPN/DDNS usw ein.
Aber das muss doch einfacher gehen

Hardware ist Telekom Standard Splitter Modem PC mit Netzwerkkarte
XP, Win98


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Januar 2004)

Ich würde mal sagen: 1 den XP PC zwei Netzwerkkarten und den DSl Zugang einrichten und über Internetverbindungfreigabe "öffentlich" machen.

Windows 98 PC mit einer Netzwerkkarte austatten.

Hub zwischenschalten zwischen der 98 und XP Netzwerkarte und direkte Verbindung.

XP Rechner zweite Netzwerkarte an den DSL Splitter, *bzw.* das Modem!

Relativ kostengünstige Lösung und einfach zu konfigurieren.

Alternative wäre ein Router, da ist jedoch die Konfiguration (je nach Typ) geringfügig schwerer.


----------



## stevebaer (19. Januar 2004)

Hi,
erstmal Danke für die Antwort, aber da haben wir uns wohl  missverstanden!

Problem sieht  so aus:

PC mit XP -> DSL1 <-> Internet  <-> DSL2 -> PC 98  

Hast du hier auch eine IDee


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Januar 2004)

Upps, ja, das habe ich falsch verstanden!

Also, dann fäält mir auch nur VPN ( Virtuelles privates Netzwerk ) oder zum Beispiel PC Anywhere ein.

Geht es bei der Freigabe überwiegend um die Freigabe von Dateien, bzw. bestimmten Ordner, so kämme auch ein "Privat FTP Server" in Frage.

Thomas

Edit:

Alernativen: Webdrive und, bzw. WebDAV...

siehe bitte auch: http://www.southrivertech.com/products/webdrive/index.html


----------



## Tim C. (19. Januar 2004)

Wie schon gesagt, FtpServer bei reinem Dateiaustausch.

Bei shared Desktop oder ähnlichen Anforderungen würde ich zum Freeware Programm TightVND greifen. Ist "leicht" einzurichten und macht seine Arbeit tadellos.


----------

